# Danke Siemens



## bike (10 Juli 2017)

Habe das gefunden
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...turbinenlieferung-auf-die-krim-a-1157053.html
Wenn wir solche Sch... bauen würden, wäre die Staatsanwaltschaft Stammgast bei uns.

bike


----------



## zako (10 Juli 2017)

... liefert Ihr prinzipiell nicht nach Russland?


----------



## bike (11 Juli 2017)

Zur Zeit soweit ich weiß nicht.
Aber eine Fräsmaschine ist etwas anderes als Kraftwerktechnik.
Und heute schimpft jeder auf die Expansion eines kleinen Österreichers, am 1.Septemper vor knapp 79 jahren,  nach Polen und noch weiter.
Aber weil es Russland ist und die Atombomben haben, darf der Spion ein Teil der Ukraine einfach besetzen und wenn dann die "freie" Welt Sanktionen verhängen, dann sendet Siemens moderne? Technik. 
Ist fast wie die IG-farben vor ca 75? Jahren.
Das ist was ich so traurig finde. 


bike


----------



## Rudi (11 Juli 2017)

@bike

Ich denke das Dein Kommentar hier ziemlicher Quatsch ist.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Juli 2017)

http://www.maschinenmarkt.vogel.de/dmg-mori-eroeffnet-werk-im-russischen-ulyanovsk-a-506523/

und das Werk habt ihr bestimmt schon wieder geschlossen, oder ?


----------



## Markus (11 Juli 2017)

Selbst wenn... ich finde es in Ordnung wenn Joe Kaeser dieser Merkel im Bezug auf ihren Sanktionierungswahn bzw. Ihre Russlandpolitik ganz dezent den Mittelfinger zeigt.


----------



## Münchnerjunge (11 Juli 2017)

Markus schrieb:


> Selbst wenn... ich finde es in Ordnung wenn Joe Kaeser dieser Merkel im Bezug auf ihren Sanktionierungswahn bzw. Ihre Russlandpolitik ganz dezent den Mittelfinger zeigt.



Ein mittelständischer Maschinenbauer, für den wir als Dienstleister die Programmierung durchführen, hat sämtliche Aufträge damals durch die Sanktionen verloren, getreu dem Motto "wer mich Sanktioniert, der bekommt auch keine Aufträge mehr von mir".

Es ist eben der kleine Mann, der unter den Sanktionen leidet. Auch wenn Mutti den großen Herren dadurch vielleicht einen Dienst erwiesen hat, ihren eigenen Landsleuten hat sie sicher keinen Gefallen getan.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juli 2017)

> Es ist eben der kleine Mann, der unter den Sanktionen leidet.



Richtig, was sind schon Sanktionen, wenn man Turbinen oder sonstige "Technik" braucht. Mein Gott, dann wird dass halt über andere Umwege ( Länder und Scheinfirmen ) gekauft.
Wie sind denn die Amerikaner im kalten Krieg an das Titan für ihre Stealth Bomber gekommen. Hat alles Russland über ein paar Umwege geliefert.

Wenn jemand unter Sanktionen leidet, sind es die kleinen Bürger.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Aber eine Fräsmaschine ist etwas anderes als Kraftwerktechnik.



Als ich im Job angefangen habe, da gab es für Steuerungen mit 3 interpolierenden Achsen auch Exportbeschränkungen in den ehemaligen Ostblock.
Also manchmal ist eine Fräsmaschine auch nix anderes als eine Turbine


----------



## blackpeat (11 Juli 2017)

Naja in Dubai stehen ganze Dummy Anlagen um auf die bestellen zu können wenn irgendwas in den Iran muss. Das hier ist nix anderes.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juli 2017)

Eben, und:


> Aber eine Fräsmaschine ist etwas anderes als Kraftwerktechnik.


Richtig :s12:

Aber:


> Dann sendet Siemens moderne Technik.


Eine in Russland mit deutschem Know How hergestellte Ecoline ist keine moderne Technik?


Aber schon richtig, besser keine Kraftwerksteile liefern, die Mittel- und Unterschicht wird schon irgendwie ohne Strom zurechtkommen.


----------



## bike (11 Juli 2017)

Markus du findest es gut, dass ein Land  widerrechtlich besetzt wird?
Möchtest du nicht nach Russland expandieren? Keine Einschränkung wegen Arbeitsschutz und Mitarbeiterrechte? 
Ein guter Tipp wäre auch Türkei.

Mir ist es absolut klar, dass es auch bei Sanktionen Löcher gibt, ABER wenn jeder nur nach Kohle schaut, dann geht unsere Gesellschaft vor die Hunde.
Findet ihr wirklich es ist okay die Augen zu verschliessen und alles hinzunehmen?

@Dieter: stimmt das ist aber immer noch so, doch hat Big$ den Kunden gezeigt wie sie die Einschränkungen umgehen können.
Das ist nicht von den Maschinenbauern gekommen, sondern nur von dem Kas und dessen Lügenbande.

Zu dem Thema Käse mal der Hinweis: ein Winterkorn hat auch immer gesagt er wußte von nix und jetzt?
Auch ein Amiclown lügt wie gedruckt, doch lamgsam wachen die Menschen, die ein sinnvolles Leben wollen, auf.

@DeltaMikeAir: natürlich braucht jeder Strom und Wasser und aich ein Leben in Frieden. Aber seit wann wird es auf der Krim schlechter? Seit Der keine Spion seine Schwarzmeerhäfen besetzt hat. Vorher gabe es Wasser, Strom und Sicherheit. 

Ich habe mal ein Projekt in Teheran mit einem Autobastler abgelehnt, obwohl ich angestellt bin und mir wurde Recht gegeben.
man muss nicht jede Rechtsverletzung mitmachen.


bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juli 2017)

Und,
gibts das DMG Mori Werk in Ulyanovsk noch. Auf der Standortkarte ist es ja weg.


----------



## Rudi (11 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Markus du findest es gut, dass ein Land  widerrechtlich besetzt wird?
> Möchtest du nicht nach Russland expandieren? Keine Einschränkung wegen Arbeitsschutz und Mitarbeiterrechte?
> Ein guter Tipp wäre auch Türkei.
> 
> ...



@bike
Ich merke schon Du bist ein aufmerksamer Fernsehzuschauer. Ich hoffe nur nicht das wir alle mal in einer anderen Zukunft aufwachen müssen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Juli 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und,
> gibts das DMG Mori Werk in Ulyanovsk noch. Auf der Standortkarte ist es ja weg.



Nein. Du musst nur eine andere Region auswählen. EUROPA - Alle Länder


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juli 2017)

Das Thema Krim ist schon seit ewigen Zeiten ein schwieriges Thema.
Ich würd mal sagen, dass es zu einfach gedacht ist, hier Russland alleine an den Pranger zu stellen.
Viele Russen und Ukrainer geben mittlerweile auch der EU eine gehörige Mitschuld an der Situation.
Die Annäherung der Ukraine an die EU war für Russland wohl auch nicht hinnehmbar.

Für mich persönlich ist das Thema jedenfalls so komplex, dass ich mir hier kein Urteil erlaube.
Und natürlich gibt es auf der eines Seite Sanktionen, aber auf der anderen Seite werden sie auch nur recht halbherzig verfolgt.

Letztlich verschieben sich gerade sowieso die ganzen Macht- und Interessenbündnisse. Es bleibt also spannend 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## bike (11 Juli 2017)

Es ist nicht einfach und ich bin nur ein dummer Programmierer.
Die Politik verstehe ich nicht.
Wobei was ist Politik? Lügen, betrügen und 100Tage vor der Wahl den Menschen irgend einen Mist wegen Sicherheit und soziale Gerechtigkeit vorbeten, ist das Politik? Dann besser keine. Herr Schulz hat die Agenda 2010 mitentwickelt und übernimmt dafür keinerlei Verantwortung.

@Blockmove: ist es richtig, dass Russland einen Teil eines Landes besetzt?
Da gibt es keinerlei Interpretationsspielraum, das ist völkergesetzwidrig. 
Wenn das Recht ist, was der kleine Spion, (warum sind die Machthungrigen immer klein?)gemacht hat,  können wir ja auch mal wieder das Sudenland besetzen, ist ja deutsch gewesen

Aber alles was geschrieben wurde, rechtfertigt nicht, dass Big$ und der Käse sich über bestehendes Recht hinwegsetzen.
Gesetze gelten für alle.

Wenn ihr der Meinung seit, das was gemacht wird / wurde berührt euch nicht, dann ist das eure Meinung und gut ist. 
Ich denke eben anders.


bike


----------



## bike (11 Juli 2017)

Rudi schrieb:


> @bike
> Ich merke schon Du bist ein aufmerksamer Fernsehzuschauer. Ich hoffe nur nicht das wir alle mal in einer anderen Zukunft aufwachen müssen.



Was machst du wenn im Ausland bist und die eine so komische Sprache haben, die man nicht versteht? 
Mann sucht sich irgendwelche Sender im Hotel, die wenigstens solch eine Sprache haben, die man versteht.
Denn nur an der Bar saufen ist ungesund 


bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juli 2017)

> Mann sucht sich irgendwelche Sender im Hotel, die wenigstens solch eine Sprache haben, die man versteht.



Dass sind also die Informationsquellen


----------



## xxJohnxx (11 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> @Blockmove: ist es richtig, dass Russland einen Teil eines Landes besetzt?
> Da gibt es keinerlei Interpretationsspielraum, das ist völkergesetzwidrig.



Nach der Logik wird dann aber der Markt an den, nach deinen Rahmenbedingungen, verkauft werden darf aber sehr schnell sehr klein...


----------



## bike (12 Juli 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dass sind also die Informationsquellen



Nicht nur, aber auch.
Wenn es auch keiner glaubt, ich kann auch lesen und viele Medien kann man auch im Ausland lesen, Netz sei dank.

@xxJohnxx: das mag sein, aber ist es besser alles wegzuschieben? Das wurde in der Vergangenheit immer wieder gemacht und der Erfolg?
Besser kein Geschäft, als ein dreckiges.
Wir können auch ohne solche "Geschäftsgegner " leben. Wir haben zu essen zu trinken und auch eine relative Sicherheit hier, was wollen / brauchen wir mehr?


bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Juli 2017)

> Besser kein Geschäft, als ein dreckiges.


Das liefern einer Gasturbine zur Stromerzeugung ist ein dreckiges Geschäft?

Wenn haben einige Abfüll/Palettieranlagen in den letzten 25 Jahren nach Russland geliefert.
Wenn dort einer eine Umrüstung / Ersatzteile / Hilfe braucht, bekommt er bei uns genauso Unterstützung,
wie ein deutscher/italienischer/spanischer/.... Kunde

Wir sagen halt nicht, Abfüller ist defekt, jetzt kann der nicht mehr abfüllen und geht Pleite 
=> Dem haben wir es aber gezeigt. Mit dem machen wir kein schmutziges Geschäft. Die wollen
      auch nur Flaschen abfüllen, genau wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## ducati (12 Juli 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Thema Krim ist schon seit ewigen Zeiten ein schwieriges Thema.
> Ich würd mal sagen, dass es zu einfach gedacht ist, hier Russland alleine an den Pranger zu stellen.
> Viele Russen und Ukrainer geben mittlerweile auch der EU eine gehörige Mitschuld an der Situation.
> Die Annäherung der Ukraine an die EU war für Russland wohl auch nicht hinnehmbar.
> ...



Jo...

 und in der Ukraine sind sich die Ost- und Westukrainer überhaupt nicht grün. So dass selbst die Gesamtukraine dort nicht mit einer gemeinsamen Stimme spricht...

Das Ganze Thema hat seine Wurzeln sehr weit zurück, mindestens bis zum Ende 2. Weltkrieg, aber eigentlich schon vorher. Und die Geschichte nach dem Zusammenbruch der UdSSR 1990ff. ist auch nicht so einfach schwarz oder weiss, ich sag nur Thema NATO-Osterweiterung bzw. Thema Atomwaffen der Ukraine...

Und was die USA inoffiziell treiben war, in den letzten Jahrzehnten auch nicht so ganz koscher...

Das Thema ist bei weitem nicht so einfach zu sehen, und man kann schon verstehen, dass der eine oder andere sauer wird, wenn Absprachen nicht eingehalten werden...

Jedenfalls die Lösung der politischen Probleme jetzt auch noch auf die Unternehmen abzuwälzen würde ich auch nicht befürworten.  Jeder macht halt im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Vorgaben seine Geschäfte, die Embargorichtlinien sind meist auch nicht so konkret, da versucht halt der eine oder andere die Grauzone so weit es geht auszudehnen... So ist das Leben aber immer und überall...



Gruß.


----------



## joergel (12 Juli 2017)

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich auch kurz auf den Bau von Nordstream II hinweisen – der Bau der neuen Gaspipeline soll verhindert werden mit dem Hinweis doch bitte mehr LNG aus den USA zu beziehen! 

Wir sind so was von blöde nicht zu erkennen, dass es hier doch gar nicht um die arme Ukraine geht sondern um die Durchsetzung knallharter Wirtschaftsinteressen! Das Thema Krim ist gegessen.


----------



## bike (12 Juli 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das liefern einer Gasturbine zur Stromerzeugung ist ein dreckiges Geschäft?.



Warum gibt es die UN und die EU, die etwas beschliessen?
Wenn unsere Regierung sagt, wir liefern keine neue Technik mehr, dann muss JEDER daran halten.
Wenn wir so denken, dann können wir ja gleich vor dem Trampeltier und dem kleinen Spion kapitulieren und bitten, dass sie uns nix tun.
Die Ersatzteilversorgung ist etwas anderes, die sind meist von den Sanktionen ausgenommen.

Aber wenn ich das nächstemal wegen Speedlimit angehalten werde, dann berufe ich mich darauf, dieses Gesetz gilt nicht für mich, Siemens muss sich ja auch nicht an Gesetze  halten und gleiches Recht für alle.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Juli 2017)

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...ntwickelt-zum-politikum-15101947.html?GEPC=s6

Wenn man das hier so liest dann kann Siemens erstmal nix dafür das die Turbinen auf der Krim sind. Was soll also die Aufregung ?


----------



## ChristophD (12 Juli 2017)

Ist den schon erwiesen das SIEMENS hier gegen die Sanktionen verstoßen hat?
Nach den bisherigen Informationen ist es doch so das im Vertrag die Lieferung für ein russisches Kraftwerk geschlossen wurde und auch explizit eine Verwendung auf der KRIM untersagt wurde.
Das nun die Russen diese Turbinen auf die Krim verschifft haben kann man SIEMENS schlecht zur Last legen.
Und wenn man den Aussagen in den Medien Glauben schenken darf wird es mit dem Aufbau und Inbetriebnahme ohne SIEMENS nicht gehen und die Firma schließt das ja auch aus.


----------



## bike (12 Juli 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn man das hier so liest dann kann Siemens erstmal nix dafür das die Turbinen auf der Krim sind. Was soll also die Aufregung ?



...und dann will es keiner gewesen sein.
Alles so abzutun zeigt mir, wessen Geisteskind manche sind.
Aber es gibt wenigstens jetzt Ansätze das zu ändern.

http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/siemens-krim-101.html

Immer zu sagen die Anderen sind Schuld ist das Flacheste das es gibt.
Verantwortung für sein Handeln muss JEDER übernehmen.

Und ich rege mich nur über Ignoranz auf, aber wenn nur ein Einziger jetzt über das Thema nachdenkt und sich informiert und sinnvoll diskutiert, dann ist der Stammtisch sinnvoll und das was er sein soll. 


bike


----------



## Rudi (12 Juli 2017)

@bike
Nimm mir das jetzt nicht übel aber ich denke da bist du ziemlich naiv und kannst nicht verstehen das nicht alle *Deine Meinung* akzeptieren


----------



## bike (12 Juli 2017)

Rudi schrieb:


> @bike
> Nimm mir das jetzt nicht übel aber ich denke da bist du ziemlich naiv und kannst nicht verstehen das nicht alle *Deine Meinung* akzeptieren



Stimmt ich bin vermutlich naiv.
Ist es nicht schön mit 63 jahren naiv zu sein und noch an das Gute im Leben zu glauben?
Man muss nicht meiner Meinung sein, doch besser eine Meinung, egal welcher Richtung, als keine und alles hinzunehmen.
Und auch besser so, als alles als gottgegeben zu  hinnehmen.
Obschon ich auch an den glaube.

Und ja, Siemens hat gegen Gesetze verstossen und das nicht zum erstenmal und das finde beschissen und man muss dagegen etwas tun. 


bike


----------



## ChristophD (13 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Und ja, Siemens hat gegen Gesetze verstossen und das nicht zum erstenmal und das finde beschissen und man muss dagegen etwas tun.
> bike



Wo in diesem Zusammenhang mit den Turbinen hat SIEMENS das getan?


----------



## vollmi (13 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Und ja, Siemens hat gegen Gesetze verstossen und das nicht zum erstenmal und das finde beschissen und man muss dagegen etwas tun.



Sie haben doch ihre Ware legal verkauft. Dass der Käufer das weiterveräussert kann ja wohl kaum Siemens zur Last gelegt werden. Ansonsten müsste man sich fragen wem man noch was liefern darf. 
Denn sobalds aus der EU rausgeht könnte doch überall irgendeine Scheinfirma sein die zeug für Boykotierte Staaten kauft und da hin bringt.

mfG René


----------



## Münchnerjunge (13 Juli 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Sie haben doch ihre Ware legal verkauft. Dass der Käufer das weiterveräussert kann ja wohl kaum Siemens zur Last gelegt werden. Ansonsten müsste man sich fragen wem man noch was liefern darf.
> Denn sobalds aus der EU rausgeht könnte doch überall irgendeine Scheinfirma sein die zeug für Boykotierte Staaten kauft und da hin bringt.
> 
> mfG René



Genau das ist die Frage, die ich mir bei der ganzen viralen Debatte stelle. Inwieweit war sich Siemens bewusst, wo der Kram landen wird bzw. hat man wissentlich eine Scheinfirma beauftragt, um Sanktionen zu umgehen?



Vielleicht darf man an dieser Stelle auch mal ermuntern das hier nicht zu persönlich zu nehmen. Wir haben irgendwie alle unsere Meinungen, die manchmal durchaus miteinander kollidieren. Aber das sollte niemand dazu bringen jemanden persönlich anzugreifen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Alles so abzutun zeigt mir, wessen Geisteskind manche sind.




Und wer folgende Kommentare im Zusammenhang mit der Lieferung einer Gasturbine schreibt, zeigt mir, wessen Geisteskind er ist.



bike schrieb:


> Und heute schimpft jeder auf die Expansion eines kleinen Österreichers, am 1.Septemper
> vor knapp 79 jahren, nach Polen und noch weiter.





bike schrieb:


> Ist fast wie die IG-farben vor ca 75 Jahren


----------



## ChristophD (13 Juli 2017)

Wenn man die aktuellen Berichte ließt wurde sogar explizit eine Verwendung auf der Krim vertraglich ausgeschlossen und auch vom Käufer mehrfach schriftlich bestätigt. Was sollst du da als Lieferant noch machen ?
Und das Siemens nun Klage eingereicht hat und sie Montage/IBN der Turbinen auch definitv nicht macht zeigt das diesmal Siemens wohl nicht der böse Bube ist (auch wenn sie TIA auf den Markt gebracht haben  )


----------



## Münchnerjunge (13 Juli 2017)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Wenn man die aktuellen Berichte ließt wurde sogar explizit eine Verwendung auf der Krim vertraglich ausgeschlossen und auch vom Käufer mehrfach schriftlich bestätigt. Was sollst du da als Lieferant noch machen ?
> Und das Siemens nun Klage eingereicht hat und sie Montage/IBN der Turbinen auch definitv nicht macht zeigt das diesmal Siemens wohl nicht der böse Bube ist (auch wenn sie TIA auf den Markt gebracht haben  )



Sofern das stimmt (Quellen?), wäre eine weitere Diskussion in diesem Rahmen, mit dem Ziel Siemens zu düpieren, meines Erachtens doch eher Fehl am Platz? Oder was ist sonst die Zielführung hier?


----------



## ChristophD (13 Juli 2017)

Quellen:
http://www.manager-magazin.de/unter...erger-mit-turbinen-in-russland-a-1157267.html
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtscha...eht-vorerst-auf-distanz-zu-russland-1.3582712
http://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Siemens-zeigt-russischen-Kunden-an-article19929224.html
http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...insatz-von-turbinen-unterbinden/20040986.html

Es gibt hier bei diesem Thema keine Zielführung.
Lediglich jemanden der Siemens nicht mag und jede Schlagzeile dieser Art als Bashing nutz.


----------



## Krumnix (13 Juli 2017)

Was ich sehr traurig finde, ist die Tatsache, dass wir in Deutschland nicht hinter unseren Firmen und unsere Arbeitsplätze stehen.
Das Firmen sich nicht immer legal verhalten und das ein oder andere etwas "ungenauer" oder "an der Grenze der Legalität" umsetzen, sollte heute jedem bekannt sein.
Und dass das nicht nur deutsche Firmen, sondern ALLE Firmen weltweit betreiben, die eine gewisse global Player Position inne haben, ist auch jedem bewusst.

Aber was macht der liebe Deutsche.
Liest in den Nachrichten "Deutsche Firma hat scheiße gebaut". OMG, wir müssen jetzt schlecht über die Firma reden, wir müssen uns selbst kaputt machen, wir müssen die
Firma boykottieren.....

Beispiel VW: Abgasskandal. >300.000 Arbeitsplätze Weltweit. Jeder weiß, dass nicht nur VW diese Praxis gemacht hat, sondern jeder Hersteller, welcher einen Diesel in E6
zertifiziert bekommen hat. Was macht der Deutsche. Er hackt auf seiner Firma rum. Er prügelt einen der wenigen "Weltmarktführer", die aus Deutschland kommen. 
Kann ich echt nicht verstehen. Klar ist das nicht schön, was VW gemacht hat, aber wenn es alle machen, müssen alle in den Medien und am Stammtisch runtergebuttert werden.

Auch Siemens, speziell hier im Forum, ist so ein Fall. Klar ist TIA "schlecht". Aber warum? Für uns "Alten" ist TIA eine Zumutung, da wir Classic S7 gewöhnt sind. Wir kennen alle
Kniffe, alle Menüs, alle Einstellung fast schon auswendig. In TIA fühlen wir uns überfordert. Kämpfen mit Dingen, die wir in Classic nicht hatten.
Jetzt habe ich hier bei mir einen jungen Automatisierer sitzen. 
Der kennt Classic garnicht. Der kennt nur TIA und ist begeistert. Findet das Tool perfekt. Wenn er jetzt mal ein Projekt in Classic machen muss, dann kommt die gleiche Aussage, 
wie von uns zu TIA. Katastrophe, unkomfortabel, unübersichtlich. etc....
Und was macht der Deutsche? Tja, der ist genervt von Siemens, da ihm TIA nicht gefällt, also muss alles was von Siemens kommt, direkt schlecht gemacht werden. Siemens ist 
Böse, muss ich boykottieren.... 

Ich finde das echt schade, dass wir unsere eigenen Firmen immer in den Dreck ziehen müssen und überall darüber meckern. Dabei sind grad diese Firmen dass, was uns soweit
gebracht hat und wir alle einen Job haben. Solange die Grenze der Legalität nicht überschritten wird, sollten wir froh sein, dass wir große Namen und große Firmen in Deutschland oder
auch in Europa haben!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Juli 2017)

> aber was macht der liebe deutsche.
> Liest in den nachrichten "deutsche firma hat scheiße gebaut". Omg, wir  müssen jetzt schlecht über die firma reden, wir müssen uns selbst kaputt  machen, wir müssen die
> firma boykottieren.....



_____ 100% ack  _____

und die Chinesen freuen sich


----------



## bike (13 Juli 2017)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Was ich sehr traurig finde, ist die Tatsache, dass wir in Deutschland nicht hinter unseren Firmen und unsere Arbeitsplätze stehen.
> Das Firmen sich nicht immer legal verhalten und das ein oder andere etwas "ungenauer" oder "an der Grenze der Legalität" umsetzen, sollte heute jedem bekannt sein.



Dann findest du auch gut, wenn eine deutsche Firma, wegen der Arbeitsplätze, einen Bauplan für z.B. Dachau oder Buchewald entwickelt?
Es ist moralisch verwerflich, dass Völkerrechtsverletzungen als Geschäftsmodell gesehen werden.
Könnt ihr gut schlafen wenn ihr wisst, dass mit unseren Waffen; die ja auch Arbeitsplätze bezahlen, Menschen erschossen werden?
Aber wenn es so viele schöne Arbeitsplätze sind, warum sind hier so viele Menschen vom Existensminimum entfernt und der Kase oder andere nicht mehr wissen wie sie schlafen sollen, da das Geld unterm Kopfkissen so hart ist?
Und schön ist auch, dass Atomwaffen von einem Land in das andere wegen Geschäft geschoben werden.

Mensch wo bleibt die Menschemwürde und die Moral?
Beides kann man nicht mit Geld kaufen, aber wenn jemand das gut findet macht weiter, ich hoffe und wünsche mir, dass unsere Kinder es besser machen.

Danke fürs Gespräch

bike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Juli 2017)

> Dann findest du auch gut, wenn eine deutsche Firma, wegen der  Arbeitsplätze, einen Bauplan für z.B. Dachau oder Buchewald entwickelt?
> Es ist moralisch verwerflich, dass Völkerrechtsverletzungen als Geschäftsmodell gesehen werden.
> Könnt ihr gut schlafen wenn ihr wisst, dass mit unseren Waffen; die ja auch Arbeitsplätze bezahlen, Menschen erschossen werden?
> Aber wenn es so viele schöne Arbeitsplätze sind, warum sind hier so  viele Menschen vom Existensminimum entfernt und der Kase oder andere  nicht mehr wissen wie sie schlafen sollen, da das Geld unterm Kopfkissen  so hart ist?
> Und schön ist auch, dass Atomwaffen von einem Land in das andere wegen Geschäft geschoben werden.



Also ich klinke mich an der Stelle aus, da mir das ganze zu lächerlich wird.

Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## ChristophD (13 Juli 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also ich klinke mich an der Stelle aus, da mir das ganze zu lächerlich wird.
> 
> Viel Spaß noch!



Ich auch, das ist einfach zu absurd was hier von manchen geschrieben wird.


----------



## Januar (13 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Es ist moralisch verwerflich, dass Völkerrechtsverletzungen als Geschäftsmodell gesehen werden.



Demnach hat Siemens wissentlich die Turbinen auf die Krim geliefert?


----------



## bike (16 Juli 2017)

Januar schrieb:


> Demnach hat Siemens wissentlich die Turbinen auf die Krim geliefert?



Nein, bestimmt nicht.
Die sind sowenig unehrlich wie BMW, Daimler oder VW mit ihren Autos, da wird ja auch nicht gelogen und betrogen und die alle Bestimmungen einhalten.
Also es wird nur völlig falsch berichtet.
Das Trampeltier bezeichnet dies als fakenews und so machen es die Konzerne hier ebenso und immer mehr glauben das, leider.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Nein, bestimmt nicht.
> Die sind sowenig unehrlich wie BMW, Daimler oder VW mit ihren Autos, da wird ja auch nicht gelogen und betrogen und die alle Bestimmungen einhalten.



Warten wir mal was die Untersuchungen rausbringen.
Ich unterstelle jetzt mal Siemens, dass sie aus den vergangenen Skandalen gelernt haben.
Da gibts deutlich schwärzere Schafe in der Herde.


----------



## zako (16 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Aber eine Fräsmaschine ist etwas anderes als Kraftwerktechnik.



Wenn Du eine Werkszeugmaschine  ins Ausland verkaufst und die landet dann nicht wie vertraglich vereinbart in einer Lehrwerkstatt, sondern wird in einen "Schurkenstaat" umgelenkt dann schauste auch dumm aus der Wäsche.
Mit der schnell drehenden Spindel wird dann eine Uranzentrifuge angetrieben und mit der Steuerung dann die gleich die Startrampe für die Rakete geregelt.


----------



## M-Ott (17 Juli 2017)

Ist schon interessant, wie in der öffentlichen Meinung allmählich die Unschuldsvermutung ausstirbt.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (17 Juli 2017)

zako schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine Werkszeugmaschine  ins Ausland verkaufst ......




Eine Werkzeugmaschine wird mit Sicherheit unter die Dual-use Güter fallen und damit dem  Ausfuhrverbot. 
Die Frage ist ja ob ich solche Güter dann im dem vom Embargo betroffenen Land Produzieren darf. 
Aber alle Fragen nach der russischen Produktionsstätte seines Konzerns ignoriert der Kollege ja.


----------



## vollmi (17 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Nein, bestimmt nicht.
> Die sind sowenig unehrlich wie BMW, Daimler oder VW mit ihren Autos, da wird ja auch nicht gelogen und betrogen und die alle Bestimmungen einhalten.



Also was schlägst du vor? Das Deutschland mit dem Export von Gütern aufhört? Denn sobald das Gut ins Ausland geht kann es potentiell auch weitervermittelt werden in Embargostaaten.
Das Deutschland sich beim Autobau vorbildlich verhält. Also nicht nur den Messsystemen Anpasst sondern dies auch gleich ausweitet (Gibt es schon Motoren die Euro6 wirklich im Realbetrieb erreichen?)
Das hiesse da z.B. die Euro6 Norm nicht real erreicht werden kann die Deutschen mit dem Autobau aufhören und das den Herstellern überlassen welche das so gut wie möglich versuchen und noch nicht aufgefallen sind (die aber die Norm ebenfalls nicht erreichen).

Lieferst du Anlagen ins Ausland? Wie verhinderst du das die Ware in Gebiete weitervermittelt wird welche einem Embargo unterliegen?



bike schrieb:


> _Könnt ihr gut schlafen wenn ihr wisst, dass mit unseren Waffen; die ja auch Arbeitsplätze bezahlen, Menschen erschossen werden?_



Da ich auch schon für einen Rüstungskonzern Sturmgewehre zusammengebastelt habe. Ja ich konnte gut schlafen.
Denn die Waffe kann ja sowohl zur Verteidigung eines unterdrückten Volkes verwendet werden. Also auch von der Polizei. Wie aber auch von Terroristen.
Das war mir völlig klar als ich die Arbeit verrichtete. Was hätte ich daran auch ändern sollen.

mfG René


----------



## bike (18 Juli 2017)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ist schon interessant, wie in der öffentlichen Meinung allmählich die Unschuldsvermutung ausstirbt.



Ist die am aussterben? Wenn ja warum? Weil die Aktionäre über der Wahrheit inzwischen stehen.
Wie lange und wie viele haben bei den Autobastlern gelogen? 
Dass man dann langsam den nicht mehr glaubt, ist doch logisch.
Wenn die Lobbyisten von VauWe in einer Zeitung oder Privatfernsehen oder im Bundesverkehrsminsiterium erscheinen und mit Kohle wedeln, da wird auch Doofbrind blind. 
Und ich finde es ist ein guter Anfang, dass jetzt "Manager" verhaft werden.



Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Aber alle Fragen nach der russischen Produktionsstätte seines Konzerns ignoriert der Kollege ja.



Ist es das selbe, wenn in einem Land schon seit Jahren produziert wird oder wenn man Waren aus Deutschland wegschickt, das man nicht darf?
Da vermischt du Äpfel mit Kröten. 
Obwohl ich das auch beschissen finde, dass dort mit unserem Wissen produziert wird, aber es ist eben ein gravierender Unterschied.

Bei uns  sagt man: wer bescheisst wird bestraft und das soll auch so sein.


bike


----------



## bike (18 Juli 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das Deutschland sich beim Autobau vorbildlich verhält. Also nicht nur den Messsystemen Anpasst sondern dies auch gleich ausweitet (Gibt es schon Motoren die Euro6 wirklich im Realbetrieb erreichen?)
> Das hiesse da z.B. die Euro6 Norm nicht real erreicht werden kann die Deutschen mit dem Autobau aufhören und das den Herstellern überlassen welche das so gut wie möglich versuchen und noch nicht aufgefallen sind (die aber die Norm ebenfalls nicht erreichen).



Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Trabbi gekauft. Wenn jetzt nur noch PKW, die mindestens 120km/h fahren können, auf die Autobahn dürfen, dann ändere ich die Zulassung, manipulier den Tacho und alles ist gut?

Gesetze aus Brüssel werden ja nicht vom Himmel gemacht und im Vorfeld wissen die Lobbyisten was auf die Autobastler zukommt. (wenn nicht dann sind die ihr Geld nicht wert).

Es ist völlig egal was gemacht wird, aber bitte nicht bescheissen.


bike


----------



## Peter Gedöns (18 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Ist es das selbe, wenn in einem Land schon seit Jahren produziert wird oder wenn man Waren aus Deutschland wegschickt, das man nicht darf?
> 
> Bei uns  sagt man: wer bescheisst wird bestraft und das soll auch so sein.
> 
> ...


Es ist natürlich ein Vorteil mit einer Produktionsstätte in Russland. 
Man braucht gar keine Ausfuhrgenehmigung einholen um Werkzeugmaschinen nach Russland zu liefern (die dann auf der Krim landen).  
Das Produkt ist ja schon in Russland.  Vielleicht lesen die entsprechenden Siemens Leute ja mit, dann wissen sie fürs nächste mal  wie man es  macht


----------



## bike (18 Juli 2017)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich ein Vorteil mit einer Produktionsstätte in Russland.t



Vielleicht solltest du dich zuerst richtig informieren.
Die Maschinen die dort oder auch in anderen Ländern gebaut werden sind mit eingeschränkten Steuerungen und Funktionalitäten ausgestattet.
Eine 63 V ist eben nicht mehr state of the art.

Aber das ist dir ja egal, da du ja nicht wegen unserer Firma dich aufregst,  sondern wegen mir. 
Aber ich bin angestellt und muss und bin auch nicht mit allem einverstanden was gemacht wird.
Doch ich mache wenigstens meinen Mund auf, auch im Büro.

Daher lass einfach die sehr flachen persönlichen Angriffe, aber wenn es dich persönlich glücklich macht, mach weiter. 

bike


----------



## Rudi (18 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich zuerst richtig informieren.
> Die Maschinen die dort oder auch in anderen Ländern gebaut werden sind mit eingeschränkten Steuerungen und Funktionalitäten ausgestattet.
> Eine 63 V ist eben nicht mehr state of the art.
> 
> ...



Und du denkst wirklich die Russen sind dümmer als wir. Da kann ich nur lachen.


----------



## Faceman (19 Juli 2017)

Wenn man mal in die Vergangenheit von manchen Firmen schaut, könnte man ja mal folgende Punkte zu Tage bringen:

Die Gildemeister Projecta GmbH (Gipro) war Generalunternehmer beim Aufbau eines irakischen Militärforschungszentrums unter Saddam Hussein
oder
Der Irak baut eine eigene Raketenproduktion auf. Technik und Know-how für das Forschungszentrum lieferten deutsche Firmen ( u.a. Gildemeister ).
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13495623.html

Aber es geht hier ja darum, was Siemens mit ihrer Turbinenlieferung ( die vom Stand ja angeblich "state of the art" sein muss, sonst wäre es ja OK, falsch macht!


----------



## Peter Gedöns (19 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Daher lass einfach die sehr flachen persönlichen Angriffe, aber wenn es dich persönlich glücklich macht, mach weiter.
> 
> bike



Du warst dir doch sicher bewusst, dass die Eröffnung eines solchen Themas im Stammtisch zu kontroversen Diskussionen führt.
 Wenn du aber fragen zu Fakten die dir unbequem sind als persönlichen Angriff siehst, solltest du dir führ die Zukunft überlegen solche Themen zu eröffnen.


----------



## bike (19 Juli 2017)

Faceman schrieb:


> Die Gildemeister Projecta GmbH (Gipro) war Generalunternehmer beim Aufbau eines irakischen MilitÃ¤rforschungszentrums



Also wenn ich so richtig nachschaue, dann stand damals der IRAK nicht auf der Embargoliste.
Ausserdem ist / war Gildemeister Projecta GmbH nicht DMG. 
Aber auch ich finde es falsch, was manchesmal von unserer Firma gemacht wird.
Was soll ich tun?
Ich kann ggF ein Projekt ablehnen, aber die Geschäftspraktiten kann ich nicht ändern. 
ABER ich kann dagegegen argumentieren und helfen, dass solche "Geschäftsbetrugmaschen" zumindest diskutiert werden.

@Gedöns: klar ist mir das klar gewesen und ich bin fast ein bisschen stolz, zumindest zufrieden, dass sich einige mit dem Thema beschäftigen. Aber deine Angriffe waren einfach nicht korrekt. Klar haben wir viele Niederlassungen, aber noch? gibt es hier Menschen, die darauf achten, dass nicht alles weitergegeben wird. Wir sind NICHT kuka.

Bei uns gilt NICHT die Folge:
legal
ileagl 
scheißegal


bike


----------



## Peter Gedöns (19 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Aber deine Angriffe waren einfach nicht korrekt.
> bike



langsam bekomme ich Blutdruck.
Wo  habe  ich dich persönlich angegriffen ?

Bitte zitier mal den "persönlichen flachen Angriff"


----------



## Blockmove (19 Juli 2017)

@bike

Das Problem heute wie früher ist, dass Technik genauso für friedliche wie auch militärische Zwecke missbraucht werden kann.
Die Maschinen deines Arbeitsgebers sind wahrscheinlicher "böser" als die Gasturbinen von Siemens.
Sie werden genauso durch irgendwelche fadenscheinigen Zwischenhändler in alle Regionen der Welt verfrachtet.
Nur ist das halt in der heutigen Zeit keine Meldung in den Medien wert.
Eines eurer Bearbeitungszentren reicht wahrscheinlich dem Verrückten in Nordkorea um die Raketentriebwerke zu fertigen.

Das soll nicht das Verhalten von Siemens rechtfertigen.
Es ist gut, dass solche Dinge an die Öffentlichket kommen und dort (wie auch hier) zu Diskussionen führen.

Eigentlich muss man den ganzen Steuerungsbauern und Programmieren für die Sicherheitslücken dankbar sein.
Solange man noch mit einem USB-Stick so Dinge wie Stuxnet freisetzen kann ...

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## bike (19 Juli 2017)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Aber alle Fragen nach der russischen Produktionsstätte seines Konzerns ignoriert der Kollege ja.



Das ist ja absolut unpersönlich, ich habe nur falsch gelesen.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Eines eurer Bearbeitungszentren reicht  wahrscheinlich dem Verrückten in Nordkorea um die Raketentriebwerke zu  fertigen.



Weiß ich nicht, ob das so ist.
Aber ich habe mal so nachgeschaut woher Nordkorea so die Technik bekommt. 
Und die Feststoffraketen kommen aus Russland, die Flüssigstoffantriebe aus China, nacecherchenetzwerk.
Komisch, und das alles trotz Embargo?

Eine HBZ kann keinen Raketenantrieb bauen und das drum herum auch nicht.
Du hast recht, vieles kann schief gehen und ALLE müssen / sollen etwas tun. 
Denn alles als Gottgegeben hinzunehmen ist keine echte Alternative.

bike


----------



## Faceman (19 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Aber noch gibt es hier Menschen, die darauf achten, dass nicht alles weitergegeben wird.



In meinem Bundeswehrjahren habe ich am Starfighter Radar gearbeitet. Damals gab es in den Anfangsjahren bereits Spionageberichte aus RU,
dass die Russen mehr Pläne usw. zu dem System haben als wir.

Ihr könnt euer Wissen ruhig zurück halten, wenn an entsprechender Stelle Interesse besteht, haben die in 4 Wochen mehr
Informationen als euch/dir recht ist.

Warum haben instabile Länder in denen es nichts zu essen und nur Krieg gibt hochmoderne Uran Aufbereitungsanlagen.
Weil Leute ihr Wissen und die entsprechende Technik für viel Geld an den Mann bringen.

Bike, in dem Punkt stimme ich dir zu. Für kein Geld der Welt würde ich Wissen verkaufen, welches für solche Anlagen notwendig ist.
Leider machen dass dann andere.

Aber zurück zum Punkt. Zu denken, dass die Russen die Technik nicht beherrschen, nur weil man eigenes Wissen nicht weitergibt, ist wirklich mehr als naiv.

Einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## Faceman (19 Juli 2017)

Und Sorry, ich will nicht nerven

@bike
Eine HBZ kann keinen Raketenantrieb bauen und das drum herum auch nicht.

Naja, die entsprechenden Vorarbeiten wurden ja schon früher in den hochstabilen Ländern geleistet.


> Der Irak baut eine eigene Raketenproduktion auf. Technik und Know-how für das Forschungszentrum lieferten deutsche Firmen ( u.a. Gildemeister ).
> http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13495623.html



Aber psst, ist ja ein ganz unangenehmes Thema. Davon will man heute nichts mehr wissen. Macht sich einfach nicht gut im Lebenslauf


----------



## Blockmove (19 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht, ob das so ist.
> Aber ich habe mal so nachgeschaut woher Nordkorea so die Technik bekommt.
> Und die Feststoffraketen kommen aus Russland, die Flüssigstoffantriebe aus China, nacecherchenetzwerk.
> Komisch, und das alles trotz Embargo?



Viel der Raketentechnik kommt wohl aus dem Iran.
Und die iranische Raketentechnik basiert auf russischer Technik.

Wobei angeblich ist die Sensorik und Lageregelung jeder 199€ Spielzeug-Drohne komplexer als die einer ballistischen Mittelstreckenrakete.


----------



## Faceman (19 Juli 2017)

> Und die iranische Raketentechnik basiert auf russischer Technik.



Und so schließt sich der Kreis


----------



## Peter Gedöns (20 Juli 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Das ist ja absolut unpersönlich, ich habe nur falsch gelesen.



In Beitrag #5 wurdest du direkt von Lipperlandstern darauf angesprochen.
In Beitrag #11 ,#13 von DeltaMikeAir .
In Beitrag #48 habe ich mich erdreistet mal nach zu fragen. Was du dann als persönlichen Angriff siehst.

Und ich hätte auch gerne eine Einschätzung von dir zur Thematik „Produktion von Dual-use Gütern in einem Land  das mit  Embargo belegt ist“. 

Und deine Einschätzung dass ein HBZ keine Teile für Raketentriebwerke fertigen kann, nenne ich mal naiv.

Und jetzt Achtung persönlicher Angriff.
Ich denke das Beste ist du legst die einen 2 Account an, diskutierst dann mit dir selbst solche Themen.

Ich bin jedenfalls raus.


----------



## Faceman (20 Juli 2017)

Wenn bi*e für Siemens arbeiten würde, wäre wahrscheinlich das Thema der Turbinenregelung auf die Krim ein
persönlicher Angriff.


----------



## bike (20 Juli 2017)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> In Beitrag #5 wurdest du direkt von Lipperlandstern darauf angesprochen.
> In Beitrag #11 ,#13 von DeltaMikeAir .
> In Beitrag #48 habe ich mich erdreistet mal nach zu fragen. Was du dann als persönlichen Angriff siehst.
> 
> ...



Das ist echt gut, denn ich habe sehr wenig sinnvolles zu dem Thema von dich gelesen.
Zur Erklärung:
Bei uns ist es so, dass man antwortet wenn man es richtig und sinnvoll  findet, sonst schweigt man.

@Faceman: bei uns, ich war irgendwo und irgendwann bei HAWK und auch etwas länger. Bei uns und den Amis,auch in Texas Fort Bliss, war der Spruch aktuell, wenn wir mal wieder Fehler gesucht haben und nicht weiter kamen, dass bei den Russen die besseren und kompletteren Pläne sind, doch wir konnten kein russisch. 

bike


----------



## Faceman (20 Juli 2017)

> Bei uns ist es so, dass man antwortet wenn man es richtig und sinnvoll  findet, sonst schweigt man.



Bedeutet dass, dass man gegen andere immer wieder großzügigst austeilen darf, wenn es aber um die eigene Zunft geht, besser schweigt?

Wäre ja verständlich. Wer pinkelt sich schon ans eigene Bein.

I am out


----------



## bike (20 Juli 2017)

Man kann alles nach zwei Seiten betrachten.
Aber wenn von mir, als angestelltem, eine Stellungsnahme gefordert wird, die ich nicht geben kann oder will, dann ist das einfach nur flach.
Ich habe meine Position schon mehrmals geschrieben.
Und gegen wen habe ich persönlich ausgeteilt? 

Ich habe nur es richtig gefunden, die "Geschäftsbetrugsmasche" von Siemens bekannt zu machen.
Unser Konzern ist auch nicht perfekt und wenn ich von jedem der mit der Fusionierung mit Mori nicht einverstanden ist / war 50€ bekommen würde, dann könnte ich meine Frührente früher in ANspruch nehmen.

Schön ist es, dass die _J_urisdiktion sich um diesen Vorgang ausgiebig kümmert.
Mal abwarten was herauskommt, so wie bei BMW, Daimler und VW und oder andere.
Herr Winterkorn hat jetzt ein Problem, wie auch Giovanni P. von Audi.

bike


----------



## Faceman (21 Juli 2017)

Das ist dass, was mich nervt. Wenn Leute öfters rumschreien, kuck mal da, was VW, Siemens usw. alles falsch macht,
sagt dass Leute sich nicht an Gesetze halten, keine eigene Meinung haben, bei allem immer einfach mitmachen und
sich nicht wehren und dann, wenn es um die eigene Zunft geht "aachhh dazu kann ich keine Stellung geben"


Alles klar!


----------



## maxder2te (21 Juli 2017)

Faceman schrieb:


> Das ist das, was mich nervt. Wenn Leute öfters rumschreien: "kuck mal da, was VW, Siemens usw. alles falsch machen", sagt das, dass sie sich nicht an Gesetze halten, keine eigene Meinung haben, bei allem immer einfach mitmachen und sich nicht wehren. Und dann, wenn es um die eigene Zunft geht: "aachhh dazu kann ich keine Stellungnahme abgeben"


Nur weil ich grade lernen sollte.....


----------



## Januar (21 Juli 2017)

Faceman schrieb:


> Das ist dass, was mich nervt. Wenn Leute öfters rumschreien, kuck mal da, was VW, Siemens usw. alles falsch macht,
> sagt dass Leute sich nicht an Gesetze halten, keine eigene Meinung haben, bei allem immer einfach mitmachen und
> sich nicht wehren und dann, wenn es um die eigene Zunft geht "aachhh dazu kann ich keine Stellung geben"
> 
> ...





maxder2te schrieb:


> Nur weil ich grade lernen sollte.....



Max, wenn du solche Sachen anfängst, dann sei doch bitte so konsequent, sie auch richtig durchzuziehen. ("öfter", "guck")


----------



## bike (21 Juli 2017)

Faceman schrieb:


> Das ist dass, was mich nervt. Wenn Leute öfters rumschreien, kuck mal da, was VW, Siemens usw. alles falsch macht,
> sagt dass Leute sich nicht an Gesetze halten, keine eigene Meinung haben, bei allem immer einfach mitmachen und
> sich nicht wehren und dann, wenn es um die eigene Zunft geht "aachhh dazu kann ich keine Stellung geben"
> 
> ...



Also soll dieser Post irgend einen Sinn bzw eine Nachricht vermitteln?
VW und die anderen Autobastler haben betrogen und betrügen immernoch, so wie Siemens oder IG Farben, Roche  und viele mehr.

Und es geht weiter:
http://www.zeit.de/mobilitaet/2017-07/diesel-skandal-volkswagen-audi-porsche-daimler-selbstanzeige

Und so zur Info. schon beim Nato Doppelbeschluss und Volkszählung und tbc haben wir etwas unternommen, haben demonstriert und noch sind wir nicht zu alt etwas zu unternehmen, damit die Welt schön bleibt und die Menschen gut und sicher leben.

bike


----------



## Faceman (24 Juli 2017)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Nur weil ich grade lernen sollte.....



Ja, ich hätte mir bei der Rechtschreibung etwas mehr Mühe geben können. Danke für den Hinweis 
Ich gelobe Besserung.


----------



## Faceman (16 August 2018)

An der vorgehensweise von Siemens kann man schön erkennen, dass diese Stimmungsmache gegen Siemens hier völlig
unberechtigt war. Man sollte den Beitrag von "Danke Siemens" auf "Danke Bike" umbenennen.


https://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Siemens-verliert-erneut-im-Krim-Streit-article20226702.html


----------

